# Is it normal to be so easily irritated...



## HavasuRox (Nov 15, 2012)

:hugs:I have been diagnosed hyperthroidism and Graves Disease. I had the RAI November 7, 2012 and saw my endocrinologist December 19. He told me that my TSH had dropped from 4.0 to 3.1 "come back in 6 weeks". I have no medications and am very concerned with the tremors, eye pressure, irrational anger issues and now I'm becoming depressed. Are there any suggestions to survive this period of time until I am "in balance"?


----------



## Jackajacka42 (Aug 18, 2012)

Exercise. Multi-vitamins. Lots and lots of sleep. I have graves With rai done July 2012 and my poor, poor family. I'm still trying to figure out dosing and meds and its been 6 months. I'm pretty sure it will be another 6 before things feel "normal" (as much as they can anyway considering what we go through). I've also been seeing a counselor for the last 4 months and its the best decision I've made since I was diagnosed with graves in June. Good luck. It gets better


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Make sure your doc runs Free T3 and Free T4 along with with your TSH and ask for copies of your labs. Personally, I never trust a doctor who just tells me everything's normal.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I agree with everything that the above posters have said. If you feel a tense spell coming along, try to go for a walk or remove yourself from people for a bit, if you can. It took a little while for my "Gravesy crazies" to leave but they did. Seeing a counselor was a great thing for me as well. Be kind to yourself, it is the disease and not your new permanent state, it will pass.

Ask the your Free T3 and Free T4 be run, and get copies of your lab work. Is your doctor only testing TSH? I noticed that was your only lab result. I don't know what hte range is, but most that say normal, mean in range. Ranges are quite big and to find the spot where you will feel best takes some time but you will also need to know where the Frees are. Some doctors balk at running them, so prepare to be your own advocate, if necessary.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Start writing a journal.

I look back at where I was and where I am today - things do get better.

I went to a therapist when I when onto anti thyroid meds - going total hyper to total hypo in a short period of time intensifies the feelings of anger, anxiety.

Post TT I just talk with friends when things bother me which is way less than before.


----------



## HavasuRox (Nov 15, 2012)

Thank you so much for your advice...and for making me feel that I am not the loner/loser I thought I was...I have a TSH labs coming up soon so I will call the Doctor and see if he can add the T3 and T4 tests...thank you!


----------

